# drm-next-kmod



## fernandel (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi!

Today I did try the new graphics/drm-next-kmod but it doesn't works on my system (efi) :
Graphic card information:
vendor='Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI]'
device='RV770/M98L [Mobility Radeon HD 4850]'
I got just the black screen. It was just a try and than `pkg delete drm-next-kmod` and my questions is: Do I need to delete everything what was install in /boot/modules or should I live everything there.

Thank you.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 20, 2018)

A pkg-delete(8) will remove everything that was installed with pkg-install(8) unless those files have been modified after installation. What more do you want to delete?


----------



## fernandel (Aug 20, 2018)

SirDice said:


> A pkg-delete(8) will remove everything that was installed with pkg-install(8) unless those files have been modified after installation. What more do you want to delete?


Everything in /boot/modules was not removed (*.ko).


----------



## SirDice (Aug 21, 2018)

Maybe they were installed by some other package? Check with pkg-which(8) to see which package installed them. If no package shows up they're probably left-overs and can safely be removed.


----------

